# sea legs



## Evi

There are numerous sheltered bays in which to practice and get your sea legs, however, with so much stunning coastline to discover its worth taking a kayak a little further afield.

Υπάρχουν πολλοί θαλάσσιοι κόλποι όπου κανείς μπορεί να κάνει την πρακτική του εξάσκηση, ωστόσο έχοντας στη διάθεση μας τόσο όμορφες ακτές για εξερεύνηση θα άξιζε τον κόπο να πάμε και πιο μακριά;


----------



## ireney

Σημείωμα επιμελητή: Παρακαλώ να απαντάτε στη συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση που έχει τεθεί. Αλλιώς παραβαίνουμε τον κανόνα περί proofreading.


----------



## Evi

Evi said:


> There are numerous sheltered bays in which to practice and get your sea legs, however, with so much stunning coastline to discover its worth taking a kayak a little further afield.
> 
> Σε πολλούς θαλάσσιους κόλπους μπορείτε να  εξασκήσετε την αντοχή σας στη ναυτία[/U], ωστόσο θα άξιζε το κόπο να εξερευνήσετε και λίγο πιο μακιρά με τις τόσο όμορφες ακτές στη διάθεση μας. ??


----------



## cougr

Evi said:


> Evi said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are numerous sheltered bays in which to practice and get your sea legs, however, with so much stunning coastline to discover its worth taking a kayak a little further afield.
> 
> Σε πολλούς θαλάσσιους κόλπους μπορείτε να  εξασκήσετε την αντοχή σας στη ναυτία[/U], ωστόσο θα άξιζε το κόπο να εξερευνήσετε και λίγο πιο μακιρά με τις τόσο όμορφες ακτές στη διάθεση μας. ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get your sea legs = _μέχρι να προσαρμοστείτε_
Click to expand...


----------



## OssianX

Evi said:


> Evi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ξασκήσετε την αντοχή σας[/U] στη ναυτία[/U]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ή ισορροπία, ίσως
Click to expand...


----------



## Evi

OssianX said:


> Evi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ή ισορροπία, ίσως
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μπορείτε να εξασκήσετε την ισορροπία σας σε  πολλούς από τους θαλάσσιους κόλπους, ωστόσο, με τόσες καταπληκτικές ακτές γύρω σας θα άξιζε το κόπο να πάρετε το καγιάκ σας και λίγο πιο μακριά.
Click to expand...


----------



## cougr

Evi said:


> OssianX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Μπορείτε να εξασκήσετε την ισορροπία σας σε  πολλούς από τους θαλάσσιους κόλπους, ωστόσο, με τόσες καταπληκτικές ακτές γύρω σας θα άξιζε το κόπο να πάρετε το καγιάκ σας και λίγο πιο μακριά.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> μέχρι να βρείτε την ισορροπία σας/μέχρι να προσαρμοστείτε
Click to expand...


----------



## makot

get your sea legs: Δεν είναι τεχνικό, ενώ η αντοχή και η ισορροπία παραπέμπουν σε δεινότητα. Σημαίνει "να προσαμοστεί κανείς" ή "να εξοικειωθεί κανείς"


----------



## Evi

makot said:


> get your sea legs: Δεν είναι τεχνικό, ενώ η αντοχή και η ισορροπία παραπέμπουν σε δεινότητα. Σημαίνει "να προσαμοστεί κανείς" ή "να εξοικειωθεί κανείς"



Υπάρχουν πολλοί θαλάσσιοι κόλποι όπου μπορεί να εξοικειωθεί κανείς, αν και θα άξιζε το κόπο να πάρετε το καγιάκ σας και λίγο πιο πέρα για να εξερευνήσετε τις τόσο όμορφες ακτές γύρω σας.


----------



## shawnee

Wouldn't you have to specify the sea in this case? ie., «να εξοικειωθεί» ή «να προσαρμοστεί» κανείς με τη θάλασσα;


----------

